# Zaskórniaki



## cpuzey1

I was wondering about the meaning and usage of the word "zaskórniak" in Polish. PWN dictionary says that it is a colloquial term referring to someone's "secret nest egg". Any thoughts?


----------



## voyo

I would rather it is pocket money, spare money, or in general money kept secretly and left for special occasion or for the time when you get short of money.

Regards,
Wojtek


----------



## voyo

I would rather say it is pocket money, spare money, or in general money kept secretly and left for special occasion or for the time when you get short of money.

Regards,
Wojtek


----------



## Thomas1

cpuzey1 said:


> I was wondering about the meaning and usage of the word "zaskórniak" in Polish. PWN dictionary says that it is a colloquial term referring to someone's "secret nest egg". Any thoughts?


Isn't "secret nest egg" a good translation? Are there better equivalents in English, Cpuzey?


----------



## NotNow

Thomas1 said:


> Isn't "secret nest egg" a good translation? Are there better equivalents in English, Cpuzey?


 
_Rainy day money_ might be another translation.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks, NotNow. Your suggeistion reminded me about: 'na czarną godzinę', which could be used in the same context as 'zaskórniaki': mam coś odłożone/odłożyłem coś na czarną godzinę = mam trochę zaskórniaków.

Would the following sound fine in English:
_rainy day nest egg
_?


----------



## mokinga

'_Rainy day money_' means 'money put aside for times of financial difficulties' whereas '_a nest egg_' (at least in Australian English) is limited to 'retirement money/fund', eg.

_My company is retrenching staff so if I go I should be fine since I have something put aside for a rainy day._  But

_I have made a fortune on the stock exchange so I'll have a nice little nest egg when I retire._


----------



## Ben Jamin

voyo said:


> I would rather it is pocket money, spare money, or in general money kept secretly and left for special occasion or for the time when you get short of money.
> 
> Regards,
> Wojtek


 Originally (in the 1950-s and later) it was the money that one of the spouses kept for himself/herself and outside the common finances in a family. This money was often an extra income for supplementary hours, extra jobs, etc. It was often secret, but not necessarily.


----------



## NotNow

Thomas1 said:


> Would the following sound fine in English:
> _rainy day nest egg_
> ?


 
It sounds fine, and I have heard it used.  Perhaps _rainy day_ means different things to different people.  It doesn't necessarily imply financial difficulties, but this probably can be debated.


----------

